# Parques para ciclismo de montaña mexicanos o Mexican Bike Parks..



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

blatido 
MTB'er
Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 433 Quote:

_Originally Posted by the last biker
Lo que si tengo muy claro , es que donde si andamos bien atrasados es en infraestructura para la práctica del mountain bike , tenemos zonas que podrían fácilmente ser adaptadas o mejor dicho contar con la infraestructura para la práctica del mtb , con rutas señaladas para diferentes niveles , un poco mas de hoteleria rústica, seguridad y servcio y alquiler de bicis y obviamente que sean auto sustentables. _

Efectivamente estamos a años luz de contar con, ya no digamos infraestructura adecuada, sino algo tan básico como reglamentación y señalizaciones para la práctica del MTB. Ejemplo clásico es el Bosque de La Primavera, donde a pesar de los esfuerzos realizados las señales de las rutas son muy pocas y de reglamento ni hablar, lo único que existe somos ciclistas que rodamos por donde mejor se nos dá la gana, y hasta nos molestamos cuando se nos aparece el dueño del terreno por donde circulamos y nos hace un válido reclamo. Y cuando alguna persona interesada nos pregunta acerca de rutas en La Primavera, la mejor referencia es "pues vete un fin de semana a la caseta de Mariano Otero y pégate con algún grupo que te encuentres"...

De la "auto-sustentabilidad" mejor ni hablar, empezando por la misma industria del ciclismo, que cada vez se parece más al mundo de los autos: que si el modelo, que si el año, que si los componentes, que si una bici para BMX, otra para Downhill, otra para XC, otra "All-Mountain" (¿tons para qué queremos las otras?), una con cuadro rígido, la de carbon, la de titanio, la de aluminio... el consumismo a todo lo que dá. ¿Auto-sustentabilidad? Esperemos sentados.

__________________
Correcaminos Adventure
"I will not relent"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Blatido :
A lo mejor no me exprese bien , por auto -sustentable bàsicamente me referìa a que las instalaciones , servicios , hoteles y personal a cargo de una zona para mountain bike se pudieran sostener con los ingresos que se pagarìan por entrar y rodar en dicha àrea , con unas cuotas decentes para que todo mtbiker pudiera rodar sin detrimiento de su economìa .

Voy a hablar por los lugares que mejor conozco que obviamente estàn en mi estado ( Puebla ) , hay una zona boscosa en las faldas del Pico de Orizaba del lado de Puebla en el que se puede hacer un Bike Park de muy buen nivel y si me apuran tantito hasta mejores que algunos que he visitado en California, Nevada , Utah, North Shore , North C., Cataluña , y otros .

Toda esa zona se presta para trazar rutas de XC ,AM y DH para los diferentes niveles y habilidades , ayudarìa mucho el clima ya que casi se puede rodar todo el año , situaciòn que no sucede con bikes parks de otros paìses en donde en invierno y parte de la primavera se convierten en zonas de esquì , ademas tenemos la ventaja ( o desventaja a lo mejor...) de la altura , ya que se arrancarìa de unos 2000 mts. s.n.m. y de ahì pa`arriba hasta el refugio alpino mas o menos 4000 mts. , con un poco de visiòn por el mountain bike y una inversiòn digamos moderada se puede lograr , en el mismo caso estàn algunas zonas de la sierra norte del edo. colindando con el edo .de Hidalgo .

De que vendrìan los mtbikers casi puedo asegurar que sì y si està a buen precio con hotel incluìdo y alimentos seguro que vale la pena, un fin de semana en la montaña es cosa sana .

Yo tengo varios amigos del DF por ejemplo que se descuelgan frecuentemente para rodar aquì en el estado de Puebla , en lugares fregones que tenemos para el mtb e , y me consta que la disfrutan , y como algunos me han dicho , con tal de salir aunque sea dos dìas del DF ya la hicimos .

En la reciente rodada que se hizo en la zona del Popo y que fuè simplemente de paseo , es decir ràpido , largo y duro pero sin competir , nos juntamos mas de 300 bikers, y el 50 % eran de los estados circunvecinos , asì que aficiòn si hay.

Y estoy seguro que lo mismo se podrìa hacer en otros estados del paìs , nada mas falta que salga por ahì el inversionista audaz y visionario .

--------------------o-------------------------

Y del otro interesante punto que tocas , el relacionado al mundo de los fabricantes de bicis , pues sì la verdad es que hay un alto grado de consumismo , marketing bueno, marketing mentiroso, y ahora mas que nunca el mountain bike se ha segmentado de una forma que ya raya en lo increìble , la diversidad de "especialidades " es cuento de nunca acabar , cada vez hay mas modelos y marcas de bicis y cada año todas dicen ser mejores , mas ligeras, mas estables, mas ràpidas , mas mas y mas .

Aunque por otro lado , en beneficio de nosotros la oferta de bicis es por demas interesante , realmente podemos escoger en un universo increìble de modelos y desempeños , con bicis para todos los gustos y al alcance de todos los bolsillos .

Ni duda cabe que el desempeño general de las bicis ha mejorado sustancialmente y hoy en dìa te puedes hacer de una muy buena doble suspensiòn con unos 1500 usd. , ok. puede que todavìa sea cariñoso para algunos pero hace unos 8 o 10 años con esa lana no te comprabas un modelo de desempeño similar a no ser que te gastaras mas o menos el doble , claro que las "high end " fueron , son y seguiran siendo costosas.

Y en el aspecto de los componentes ya tambien hay buenas oportunidades que hace años ni siquiera uno las soñaba , frenos de disco baratos y de buen desempeño, .horquillas de suspension, cranks , etc. hay para todos los presupuestos.

Y si, el consumismo exagerado provoca que cada año algunas bicis incluso
de solo un año de antiguedad ya se vean obsoletas , porque ya saliò "la nueva " ,la del año , que viene super mejorada ja ja ja , segùn la publicidad de algunas mega marcas que de èsto han hecho sus costumbre .

De lo anterior recuerdo algunas palabras del editor de una revista de mtb al respecto de un cambio de modelo en una X compañia de bicis que decìa <<< ......agradezco a XXXX por hacer que mi bici de solo dos años de antiguedad parezca una lecciòn de historia....>>>

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hola Luis

Estoy de acuerdo, pero, los bike parks se mantienen gracias al ski... creo que los centros ski los abren a las bicis por aprovechar el tiempo, no de la otra manera. No creo que se pueda hacer una infraestructura bastante fuerte como para competir con otros lados a nivel mundial, como Whistler o Moab. No he ido a ninguno, pero yo croe que en cualquier lado hay buenos lugares, y el decir que tal o cual lugar esta re fregón no demerita otros.

Y el problema para el mtb en México es que, cobres lo que cobres, para empezar, la gente va a decir que le estas robando, y además van a esperar un hotel 5 estrellas con jacuzzi, masajistas a la habitación, unos franeleros de bici para que te la dejen relimpia, etc., y bueno, creo que hay muchas cosas. No se si funcionaría o no.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*The Huarache Bike Park and Resort and Spa ja ja ja*



rzozaya1969 said:


> Hola Luis
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo, pero, los bike parks se mantienen gracias al ski... creo que los centros ski los abren a las bicis por aprovechar el tiempo, no de la otra manera. No creo que se pueda hacer una infraestructura bastante fuerte como para competir con otros lados a nivel mundial, como Whistler o Moab. No he ido a ninguno, pero yo croe que en cualquier lado hay buenos lugares, y el decir que tal o cual lugar esta re fregón no demerita otros.
> 
> Y el problema para el mtb en México es que, cobres lo que cobres, para empezar, la gente va a decir que le estas robando, y además van a esperar un hotel 5 estrellas con jacuzzi, masajistas a la habitación, unos franeleros de bici para que te la dejen relimpia, etc., y bueno, creo que hay muchas cosas. No se si funcionaría o no.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Roberto :

Es claro que comenzaron siendo lugares para esquiar Whistler , Sierra Nevada y las diferentes montañas de California , y ya despues con la popularidad del mtb , los acondicionaron y órale a darle a la bici , de hecho yo iba a Whistler desde antes de que se inventara la mtb , un cuate de la Uni tenía deptos allá y no nos costaba mucho ,yo no rodaba ni esquiaba nada mas corría tras las ch.....ademas como en esas epocas la que me acompañaba era mi guitarra con dos o tres canciones de Bread ,James Taylor o Cat Stevens caían rendiditas ja ja ja , además para mí Whistler está fregón con nieve o sin nieve , con bici o sin bici , ahí pasé parte de mi luna de miel pero realmente la zona la conocí hasta el tercer día de mi llegada cuando bajé a desayunar y a explorar un poco ja ja ja , en cambio a mí Moab no me gusta mucho aunque sea la "Meca del mtb " , mejor ni te cuento lo que me dijo mi esposa una vez que me acompaño a Moab ....

Seguramente en México no se podría montar una infraestructura del tamaño o nivel de USA o Europa , ni estoy hablando de competir o atraer el turismo ciclomontañista internacional (de por stos rumbos jala mas gente Costa Rica hablando de Mtb ) las condiciones de nuestro país en general no dan para competir en muchos aspectos , ni siquiera para comparar .

A lo que me refiero es que ; en México si podemos sacarle jugo a las bellezas naturales del país y acondicionarlas para la práctica del mountain bike , con instalaciones adecuadas y servicios acordes .

Pero si de antemano ya estamos pensando negativamente pues estamos fritos , a lo mejor por eso no damos ese salto de calidad en varias actividades , por lo menos como dije anteriormente yo tengo cuates que han venido a rodar al estado de Puebla y nos hemos ido a la sierra y aún sin tener la infraestructura para el mtb se la han pasado de poca madre , en la sierra norte del estado nos hemos encontrado alemanes, ingleses suizos con sus mtbikes !!! mejor ellos disfrutan de nuestras bellezas naturales .

En lo personal yo tengo el proyecto (junto con un amigo ) de invertir en construir unas cabañas y un restaurant y hacer unas rutas en terrenos de su propiedad , tener de viernes a domingo un buen mecánico de bicis, buenas bicis para rentar y servicios ad-hoc , la idea no es lucrar sino promover la zona y el mtb además ofrecer algo de calidad a buen precio , obviamente no habrá jacuzzi , ni franeleros , menos masajistas a no ser que me traiga unas nenorras de San Pablo y se les de un curso intensivo de masajes para ciclistas ...bueno de alguna manera ya no les espantan las bicis ........

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Roberto :
> 
> ...


ah, no, sin jacuzzi no vale la pena 

A ver si el siguiente año me doy una vuelta por tus lares. Espero que tengas un buen año...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> ah, no, sin jacuzzi no vale la pena
> 
> A ver si el siguiente año me doy una vuelta por tus lares. Espero que tengas un buen año...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hay una buena carrera en febrero 15 para comenzar bien al año , voy a poner la invitacion e info.

Saludos y gracias .

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Me conformo conque se marcaran o delimitaran los senderos... eso ayudaría bastante.

Otro problema es la tenencia de la tierra... para hacer que dos o mas ejidatarios se pongan de acuerdo, está de lo mas cañon. Si es del Gobierno, olvídalo.

Por otro lado, siempre se ha rodado gratis en Mexico... empieza a cobrar en algunas partes y lo único que vas a tener es menos gente.

Sin embargo, creo que el Ajusco es un buen ejemplo. Un poco de marcacion y/o mapas lo haría de primer nivel, porque tiene incluso el shuttle. 

Otro lugar así es Chipinque en MTY y ellos ya llevan un buen haciendolo e incluso te dan placas y membresías. 

Igual, hace unos años que rodé alla, la señalización es pobre. La idea de una señalización correcta es que un foraneo se ubique sin necesidad de preguntar... en nuestro país, encuentras un letrero que dice "hacia XX" y no vuelves a ver otro hasta que es demasiado tarde, total que tienes que preguntar. La Cd. de México es horrible en ese aspecto. Lo único correctamente señalizado es el Aeropuerto.

Otro lugar desperdiciado es El Chico... 

Creo que la idea tiene potencial... igual que los Super D's.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Buenos puntos a comentar.*



Warp said:


> Me conformo conque se marcaran o delimitaran los senderos... eso ayudaría bastante.
> 
> Otro problema es la tenencia de la tierra... para hacer que dos o mas ejidatarios se pongan de acuerdo, está de lo mas cañon. Si es del Gobierno, olvídalo.
> 
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Last Biker...

Mira, no le heches tanto rollo a Warp, lo mas seguro es que el quiere que todas las rutas se vean parecidas a esta...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Haha


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> the last biker


Veo que lo tienes bien pensado... suena bien...

No mereferia a tus proyectos en especifico... si no a mejorar la situación a nivel nacional...

Ojala que ese modelo se extienda.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Veo que lo tienes bien pensado... suena bien...
> 
> No mereferia a tus proyectos en especifico... si no a mejorar la situación a nivel nacional...
> 
> Ojala que ese modelo se extienda.


---------------------------------------------------------------

Warp :
Se que ahora andas por otros lares , pero cuando tengas un día libre por aquí , descuelgate a Puebla y te llevo a conocer las zonas del proyecto , echándole velocidad en un día recorremos por lo menos dos (Pico y Sierra Norte ) en camioneta y cuatrimotos , no en bici .

Saludos.

the las biker


----------



## george_dh (Oct 6, 2008)

Ciudad juarez,chihuahua, tenemos de pistas para crosscountry son estas:
Pista Don Rayo
Los Ponchados o "el castrejon"
Chupacabras 100km, es muy largo pero se pueden recorrer partes especificas que gustes de el.
El bordo del Rio (rio bravo).
El cerro bola.
FAMOSAS BAJADAS
La bajada el diablo echa para crosscountry abusada por los downhillers, muy dificil.
La bajada de las antenas, (DOWNHILL EXPERT) con 1 hora o mas de subida y de 3 a 4 minutos bajando es la mejor, piedra suelta, arena, piedras y mas piedras, barrancos, LO MAS TECNICO, Si se dan una vuelta por aca avisenme.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Prácticamente esta platica de los Bike Parks se dio en el 2008 hace 5 añotes... y algo a cambiado? que posturas tienen ahora 5 años depués?? o ya ni siguen por aquí?? jejeje


----------

